# Problem running skype



## Wiched (Oct 21, 2011)

I have trouble running skype on FreeBSD. I installed this ports


```
/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
/usr/ports/audio/linux-f10-alsa-lib
/usr/ports/graphics/linux-dri74
/usr/ports/textproc/linux-f10-expat
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/linux-f10-fontconfig
/usr/ports/devel/linux-f10-libsigc++20
/usr/ports/x11/linux-f10-xorg-libs
/usr/ports/archivers/rpm
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/automake14
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf213
/usr/ports/devel/libtool
/usr/ports/devel/popt
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.10
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf
/usr/ports/devel/automake-wrapper
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf-wrapper
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/misc/help2man
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
```

I tried running the dynamic version of skype I get this error:

```
./skype  error while loading share libraries: libXv.so.1 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I have libXv-1.0.5,1 currently installed.

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD workstation 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## Wiched (Oct 21, 2011)

First I tried installing it from /usr/ports/net-im/skype but i got this error:


```
===>  skype-2.1.0.81,1 needs sys/dev/sound/pcm/dsp.c r221388 (and other changes). Please update your system post r221583 / Sat May 7 09:26:11 2011 UTC.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## pvgrol (Oct 21, 2011)

You should read this thread first, as the answer is probably there:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23651


----------



## Wiched (Oct 21, 2011)

I already tried that way but when I try to install the multimedia/linux-f10-libv4l port I get this error 
	
	



```
linux-f10-libv4l-0.6.2 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: the port should be used with compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16,
 which is supported at 8-CURRENT and has a limited support at 7-STABLE.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/linux-f10-libv4l.
```


----------



## pvgrol (Oct 22, 2011)

According to you first message you are running 8.2 release - that has osrelease=2.6.16 by default.
Are you explicitely setting compat.linux.osrelease to a different value in sysctl.conf?
Better don't do that if you want skype to run.


----------

